# t12 or t8



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a florescent ballast that can run t8 and t12 lighting i'am running t8 right now but i heard that t12 is better should i switch the tank is for polyps and mushrooms. if you can help thaks


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

is mony a factor ?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Neither really unless it's HO? I don't know..not sure if anything but algae will grow under those..


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i would sugestled or pc


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if money is really tight, the best bang for your buck would be a t5ho strip.

Sponsors sell them rather cheap, Sunlight Supply Sun Blaze T5 HO Strip Light (48 Inch, 54 Watt) but make sure you buy a reflector with it, also available on the site

if that is still out of your price range than you can buy a similar fixture from Lee Valley, reflector included, but power connectors not included. The refector is not as good as J&Ls but its good enough to get started. I believe both places offer 2 ft models aswell, with either though you will need to get better bulbs.

with just a t8, you are risking not even being able to grow freshwater plants except the lowest light varieties


----------



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

would anyone happen to know a store that has a 21 inch pc fixture


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Someone was selling one on the forum. LEDs from our sponsors are the best bang for the $ for that length (and the other lengths).
Check out the replacement cost for the bulbs first, the lenght you are looking for are not that common any more.


----------

